# what is the cichlid in red?



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

hi folks

can you assist to identify the cichlid in red?

http://imageshack.us/g/849/img1228g.jpg/

the owner says they are victorian flameback.. but i think they look like P.Nyereri instead?

thanks


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Assuming the fish is a pure strain, which is difficult at best to ascertain, it looks more like a nyererei than a flameback.


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

thanks! admin

does it looks like hap sp.44 red tail?

it has red tails too....



Fogelhund said:


> Assuming the fish is a pure strain, which is difficult at best to ascertain, it looks more like a nyererei than a flameback.


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

That's not the best picture to determine the ID. It looks closest to what is being sold as Haplochromis sp. "Kyoga flameback" by some commercial breeders in the US.

Kevin


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

hi mod

do you have a picture of those commercial breeders in the US Haplochromis sp. "Kyoga flameback" ?

need to do a compare before i buy them

thanks


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

A few examples:

http://nycichlids.net/viewtopic.php?f=62&t=14815

http://www.cichlidstore.com/shop/index. ... ucts_id=74

http://www.borstein.info/profiles/victo ... flame.html

The horizontal bar is there all the time. The faint vertical barring depends upon the fishes mood. I'm not at sure that is what I see in your pictures


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

hi folks,

i got these 3 unknown cichlids

below are the better pictures i have taken.

http://imageshack.us/g/62/img1246h.jpg/

picture 1 looks like a P.nyerieri  
picture 2 unknown female? :-? 
picture 3 looks like a Hap sp.44 redtail 

please assist to advice.

thanks!


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

dear folks,

any clues what the 3 fish are?

thanks


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

Picture #1 is very likely a hybrid (Certainly not a pure nyererei)
Picture #2 is a female and identifying Victorian females is nearly impossible. So many look the same.
Picture #3 does look like it might be a Hap #44

Kevin


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

OMG hybrids 

what i should i do with them?

thanks


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

hi folks,

recently my Female unknown cichlid was holding.

i have taken the red male pic when he is breeding dress.

http://imageshack.us/g/820/img1306cz.jpg/

i thought he looked like P..nyerieri python island?

any thoughts?

thanks for support! :thumb:


----------



## czar_wilson (May 26, 2011)

lol sorry your hybrid post made me laugh
they arent contagious lol


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

czar_wilson said:


> lol sorry your hybrid post made me laugh
> they arent contagious lol


Are you sure? Every African lake cichlid keeper seems to have em at some time or another. :wink:

Simple anwser to what to do with em.
Give em a good life. Your resposable for em once you have em but do not spread em. 
Maybe be more careful what you buy and where you get em from if you keep getting em. 8)

All the best James


----------

